# Nas pensacola pier this weekend



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Port Ops is stating that there is a loss of power on the NAS Pier so there will be no night fishing this weekend permitted. Therefore Friday will be canceled for fishing. fishing will be from lights to lights saturday and sunday. Sorry about this...starting to get the feeling that they dont want us there!

TRP
irate:


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

That's a shame, since when did they cut off regular fishing? I left there in 05 and there was never any restrictions.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

way to blow your OPSEC by posting your location.

TRP


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey TRP sent you a pm to save you from looking like a clown.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

A clown paints his face to incite humor and emotion, I have only painted mine to blend into my surroundings.

TRP


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Opsec*

My OPSEC was also in Rota Spain back in the 1960's. You know, the Blue Star after all the other bars closed!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

It's not really an OPSEC violation, since you tell your friends and family a mailing address when deployed.


----------

